# Difference between W&W Inno Power and Inno EX Power



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Can someone tell me what is the difference between W&W Inno Power limbs and Inno EX Power limbs? What is your opinion on a low weight limbs (28#)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

One's wood core, and one's foam core, I believe.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Both are foam core limbs. Original inno has a kevlar composite core which is pretty good but there was a lot of breakages. If you could get a good limb it was pretty perfect as far as limbs go.

Inno EX has less recurve and is slightly slimmer, also profile is modified so that it bends more in the whole length. It is somewhat faster and seems to be more resistant to torsion and vertical stability is excellent, probably best there is. There is also wood core option: inno ex prime, which is preferred by most top archers. There is stronger feel at full draw with wood core and it feels a little more linear.

Inno EX power is definetely a better limb in many aspects than the original inno. My personal preference is EX prime, or if you are on budged, apecs prime which is being phased out.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

I think wood core one is Inno Prime and foam core is Inno Power, but what is the diff between Inno EX Power and Inno (NON EX) Power ?


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Zal, you answered my question when I was typing my last thread.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone know what is the warranty for W&W Inno limbs?


----------

